# Can you make baby clothes into doggie clothes?



## Michelle&Roxy

I ask because when I went grocery shopping the other day I saw these adorable dresses and shirts for little babies and I stopped and wondered if it's possible to turn them into puppy clothes? Maybe with a bit of re-sewing? I'm not great at sewing, so I'm not sure what you'd have to do- any ideas?


----------



## Kissi's Mom

> I ask because when I went grocery shopping the other day I saw these adorable dresses and shirts for little babies and I stopped and wondered if it's possible to turn them into puppy clothes? Maybe with a bit of re-sewing? I'm not great at sewing, so I'm not sure what you'd have to do- any ideas?[/B]


Not crazy...or maybe I am????? I have bought several dresses/shirts from the baby department for Kissi and they are really cute. I put them on her backwards and if the item is a dress I just cut away part of the skirt on each side and underneath (so it does not get in her way when she potties or walks) turn the edge under and stitch it. I find that soft knits or sundresses work best for Kissi.
good luck,
Linda


----------



## Chyna's Mommie

I've been thinking the same thing and it would be so much cheaper.


----------



## momtoboo

Yes, you can. I've altered 2 baby preemie dresses to fit Hannah. I love this little pink flowered one in this pic. 



[attachment=24061:attachment]


----------



## Eddie's Mama

I've been using a newborn baby suit for Eddie to prevent him licking himself. I have just gotten him desexed and he is so much more comfortable in the suit instead of that annoying cone.

It is a hassle montoring when he has to go to the potty though. So for everyday wear I wouldn't recomend a full suite, unless you cut a hole.

But I think shirts and little tops would work well. Im going to go try to find some hot little tops for him


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sometimes I cut the bottom off of a onesie and sew a skirt onto it. It's very cool for summer.


----------



## dogloverx3

I don't even alter , sleeveless baby tops make great dresses . Here is Princess Charlotte modeling the baby wear . Sarah


----------



## Michelle&Roxy

Wow... I DO belong here... I don't feel as crazy anymore. LOL 
I had seen this adorable sundress that made me wonder that especially- because it's flat out adorable and a lot less expensive than a dress made for a dog that looks just like it! Wow... I think I'm going baby clothes shopping later, I'll probably just get one dress and see how it works on her.







I'm pretty sure I can guess her size pretty well... I'm all excited now, haha







... oh heck with it...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Well, here's me....haven't even found a baby yet, and I was in the baby dept. last night looking. The small baby blankets are soooo soft and gorgeous--but I didn't know what color to buy!


----------



## amatarrese

I do that very thing and it's such a timesaver! Also, if you have a children's resale shop in your area, you can find some adorable little dresses for just a few dollars.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Haha that is too funny. I just bought Poptart a blanket from Jc Penney. Its Carter's brand and its blue soft plush on one side and the other side is blue silky polyester I believe. It is sooooo cute. They also had pink, green, and yellow. The one I bought said thank heaven for little boys on it. He loves it and I put the silky side on him. He looks so darn cute covered in his little blankey. I'll have to get a couple pictures.


----------



## maltese-lovers

Our mum can do that!See topic Maza in pink bikini in Picture Posts


----------



## astasmom

> Our mum can do that!See topic Maza in pink bikini in Picture Posts[/B]



My Asta has always worn baby clothes from the thrift store. at 10 lbs, she usually wears a 3-6 month. I put elastic in the hem that goes under her belly, keeps the air from rushing in. She has the cutest Jordache jeans jacket and lots of sweaters and t-shirts. She also has some onesies - a couple of them have turtle necks and long sleeves - so cute. Little summer shirts make great summer jammies in the ac.


----------

